# Workflow and Track Stack / Stem Organisation



## hozierschurch (Aug 31, 2018)

I currently have 17 Summing Stacks (Stems) for different instruments / groups i.e. Strings, Brass, Keys, Epic Percussion e.t.c. 

Is it advisable (or even necessary) to be more specific i.e. Strings Short High, String Short Low, Strings Long High, Strings Long Low to avoid EQ / Reverb issues e.t.c.

I'm in the middle of creating a new template so I'd rather decide this before going any further and take soundings from you guys!

Cheers


----------

